# I5-4690K welchen Kühler



## bfmv19 (13. Februar 2016)

*I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Hallo Leute

Hab mir ja vor kurzem einen I5-4690k mit MSI Krait Mobo gekauft 

Momentan hab ich den Boxed Kühler oben und der ist ne frechheit hoch drei 71-75grad unter last bei Guild Wars 2 ist definitiv zuviel da kühlt mein Boxed vom Core2Duo besser gg

Kurz mein Sytem
I5-4690K
Asus R9-380 2GB
MSI Krait Mainboard 
2 Gehäuselüfter 
1TB Festplatte
128GB SSD
Coolet Master K350 Gehäuse

Der Kühler wird bei cyperport gekauft hab leider keine andere möglichkeit 

OC wird auch bald gemacht allerdings nur auf so 4,2-4,4GHz 

Kühler sollte so um die 30€ kosten 
Gut ins Gehäuse passen und einen guten Airflow im.Gehäuse erzeugen also am besten rausblassend auf die Rückseite des Gehäuses 

Firma ist mir prinzipell Egal soll halt eine gute Haltbarkeit haben und evtl ein leichtes Montagekonzept weiss nicht ob es möglich ist würd halt nur ungern mein Mainboard ausbauen um.die Backplate zu Montieren 

Und was wären so ca die Temperaturunterschiede bei Empfohlenen CPU Lüfter


----------



## KRUEMELMONSTERxX (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Hallo  ,

kann dir diese empfehlen: 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler

be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler - Hardware,


----------



## Hungerfisch (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Kann Kruemel nur zustimmen, hätte jetzt auch den Brocken ECO vorgeschlagen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Für einen 4690K + OC? 😒


----------



## KRUEMELMONSTERxX (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

In der Preisklasse gibt es nicht besseres


----------



## DBGH_SKuLL (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Für einen 4690K + OC?



Nimm von Thermalright den Macho Rev. B. Den habe ich auch für meinen 4690k. Und habe den damit auf 5Ghz bekommen.


----------



## DBGH_SKuLL (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Der Macho kostet derzeit 40 bei Mindfactory. Ein 10er mehr...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Was soll ich denn damit? Bin doch nicht der TE ^^

Außerdem passt in das Gehäuse kaum was rein. Laut Hersteller gerade mal "148.5mm".

PS: der Eco kostet bei Cyberport auch seine 35 Euro...





KRUEMELMONSTERxX schrieb:


> In der Preisklasse gibt es nicht besseres


Das würde ich so nicht sagen. EKL ist nicht der alleinige Hersteller von Kühlkörpern. Auch, wenn das hier im Forum manchmal so rüberkommt 😏


----------



## KRUEMELMONSTERxX (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Naja hab auch noch den Be Quiet angegeben


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Passt nur nicht rein 

Was ich noch anbieten könnte:
- Cryorig H7
- Thermalright Macho 120
- Scythe Fuma

Unter Umständen müsste man noch ein wenig "quetschen". Ich weiß auch nicht, wie genau die Angaben von CM sind. Oftmals ist da ja noch ein klein wenig Spielraum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Du hast dieses Gehäuse:
Cooler Master K350 mit Sichtfenster (RC-K350-KWN2) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich

Krux Nummero 1: CPU-Kühler: bis max. 148.5mm Höhe
Krux Nummero 2:  Lüfter (vorne): 1x 120mm (rot beleuchtet) • Lüfter  (hinten): 1x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (seite): 1x 120mm (optional) •  Lüfter (unten): 1x 120mm (optional) 

Ich würde Dir als ersten Gedanken diesen Kühler nahelegen: https://geizhals.de/scythe-grand-kama-cross-3-scgkc-3000-a1325682.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Der schließt dann sauber mit dem Seitenteil ab und saugt kalte Luft an, das klappt aber nur, wenn Du das Sichtfenser umdrehst, damit die Öffnung oben ist. Das ist Suboptimal

Besser wäre so etwas:
140mm https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
145 mm https://geizhals.de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-rev-a-100700558-a1029170.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
148mm https://geizhals.de/prolimatech-basic-65-a1017634.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
149mm https://geizhals.de/scythe-fuma-scgm-1000-a1339886.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

92mm Lüfter: Zwei Kühlmonster *
Empfehlung: *https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-u9s-a1196609.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-atlas-84000000124-a1302535.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Die ganzen großen 120mm Turmkühler saugen nur warme Luft der Grafikkarte an, das wird dann warm. Mit den kleinen 92mm Lüftern bleibt genug Platz um den Kühler, dass warme Luft am Kühler vorbei geht. Wichtig ist dazu aber unten ein zweiter einblasender Lüfter, am Seitenteil könnte man noch einen billiger ausblasend plazieren, damit die GPU Wärme raus geht, aber da ist Kür, wenn es zu heiß werden sollte.

*Ganz wichtig: Gehäuseoptimierung:*
Für hinten: https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b12-4-itr-b12-4-a820078.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
der hintere Lüfter kommt dann nach unten, Du brauchst bei der Abwärme von CPU und GPU mehr als zwei 120mm Lüfter imGehäuse und hinten einen mit ordentlich "Dampf"


Frohes Entscheiden, besser wäre ein neues Gehäuse....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Nur blöd, dass er dann gegen das Fenster kommt und folglich erstickt 
Die Öffnungen liegen schließlich weiter unten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Darum ja auch das Fenster drehen 
Siehe Text oben ebenso wie Alternativlsungen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Interessanter Gedanke.
Nur wäre halt die Frage, ob sich das Glas (bzw. der Kunststoff) überhaupt rauslösen und drehen lässt. Ich bezweifle, dass die Öffnungen dann genau über dem Lüfter liegen würden. Zumal es so oder so mit dem Lüfter unmittelbar an der Abdeckung schon Probleme geben dürfte...

Ich würde das ganze einfach noch mal sorgfältig ausmessen. Vielleicht besteht ja noch etwas Spiel.

Rein für sich fände ich es (zumindest langfristig) ebenfalls sinnvoller, das Gehäuse zu wechseln.


----------



## DBGH_SKuLL (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Hehe...ich hätte mir wohl mal die Zeit nehmen sollen um den Thread durchzulesen. Sorry!


----------



## bfmv19 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Gehäusewechsel kommt nicht in Frage momentan da ich es erst gekauft habe da es ein ungünstiger Zeitpunkt war als es kaputt ging konnte ich mir nicht mehr leisten ^^

Wie gesagt OC wird betrieben allerdings nicht auf 5GHz dafür fehlt mir die Erfahrung 4,2-4,4GHz ist angepeilt 

Vorallem wie gesagt Interessiert mich ungefähre angaben zu der Temperatur gegenüber des Boxed Kühlers von Test halte ich nichts da dort meistens sowieso komische Werte angegeben werden siehe Grafikkarten die ca 10grad Kühler sind als meine die ich gekauft habe 

Bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und muss ins Gehäuse passen und soll den CPU unter Last auch nicht zu einem Atomkraftwerk werden lassen und Laufruhig sein unter Last ist es normal das man leichte Geräusche wahrnimmt


----------



## Zyklon83 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Gib lieber ein 5er mehr aus und kauf dir für 34,90€ bei Cyberport den Brocken Eco damit biste am besten dran in deiner Preisklasse


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Die beste P/L bietet in dem Bereich immernoch der Fuma.
Scythe Fuma (SCGM-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist allerdings 14,9cm hoch, könnte also knapp werden. Daher unbedingt noch mal genau nachmessen! Lohnen tut es sich unbedingt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyklon83 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die beste P/L bietet in dem Bereich immernoch der Fuma.
> Scythe Fuma (SCGM-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Naja eher weniger der Fuma hat eine TDP von 125W und kostet bei den meisten Händlern 10€ mehr als der Brocken Eco zumal der Eco eine TDP von 160W hat.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Und wie willst du dir dann erklären, dass der Fuma laut Hardwareinfo sogar mit einem Silver Arrow oder Genesis mithalten kann?

Es geht mir nach wie vor um die P/L.

Hier auch noch ein paar alternative Werte:
Scythe FUMA CPU Kühler im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com


----------



## Fafafin (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Mit 30€ kann man OC vergessen. Und in einem Gehäuse von der Größe eines Schuhkartons sowieso.
 Ich würde den Rajintek Pallas, be quiet! Shadow Rock LP oder die LC Power LC-CC-120-LiCo in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## bfmv19 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Fafafin@ hoffe du nimmst mir das jetzt nicht böse ich hatte immer gehäuse in dieser größe und hab diverse amd und damals noch intel mit oc betrieben als ich mich noch mit oc beschäftigt habe und 30€ kühler sind für nicht extrem oc versuche immer gut gewessen zumindest waren meine systeme immer stabil

Wie gesagt max 4,4Ghz


----------



## Fafafin (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*

Beim 4690k sind die Spannungsregler in die CPU integriert und sorgen für zusätzliche Erwärmung der CPU. Das hat Intel vorHaswell nicht gemacht und danach mit Skylake auch nicht mehr. Daher auch der Spitzname "Heizwell". 
Also nimm dieses Mal besser 40€ für einen CPU-Kühler oder gib dich ggf. mit weniger MHz (~4,0) zufrieden, zumindest im Hochsommer.


----------



## vlim (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: I5-4690K welchen Kühler*



bfmv19 schrieb:


> ich hatte immer gehäuse in dieser größe und hab diverse amd und damals noch intel mit oc betrieben als ich mich noch mit oc beschäftigt habe und 30€ kühler sind für nicht extrem oc versuche immer gut gewessen zumindest waren meine systeme immer stabil



Ich muss Fafafin zustimmen. Bedenke, dass früher die Heatspreader mit dem Die verlötet waren. Hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht, was ich mit dem Brocken Eco erlebt habe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...x-und-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-3.html#post8027061

Und ich hab auch nur auf vier Kernen bis 4,1 Ghz übertaktet.


----------

